# bridged 2 ohm stable 4 channel amp



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

So someone asked me if they can do 2 ohms bridged for the front channels and wire the rear channels normally @ 4 ohms on a 4 channel amp. I have been looking a bit and can not find a 4 channel amp that is capable of doing so (so far a bunch of 4 ohm ones and a few 8 ohm ones). Does this exist, where should I look, what brand? Thank you.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

you just need to find a 4 channel amp that's stable on all 4 channels at 1 ohm... 

So then when bridged @ 2 ohms.. each channel sees 1 ohm...

With that being said.. I'm not sure if this magic amplifier exists.

But... if they are looking @ bridging for the fronts, and going normal on the rears.. that's only 3 channels of amplification......


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

a good place to start is 4 channel amps with fans. 1ohm stereo is pretty low and makes a ton of heat in a full range amp. 4 channel amps dont have the surface area in the heat sink to dissipate it (unless they are huge)

i'm sure more exist, but the 4 channel 2ohm bridged stable amps i know of are the PG xenon 100.4, xenon 200.4, the PG ti500.4 and the PG octane LE

good luck on your search


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

Budget said:


> So someone asked me if they can do 2 ohms bridged for the front channels and wire the rear channels normally @ 4 ohms on a 4 channel amp. I have been looking a bit and can not find a 4 channel amp that is capable of doing so (so far a bunch of 4 ohm ones and a few 8 ohm ones). Does this exist, where should I look, what brand? Thank you.


So you're trying to say you want to bridge the front channels but still use the rear channels? That's not gonna work; to bridge an amp you are putting two channels into one.. You could run the fronts at 2 ohm stereo and the rears at 4 ohm stereo if that's what you're asking, but bridging the front two channels into one channel = mono.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

^huh? you can totally bridge only the fronts, or backs or both.

and still get stereo sound out of any unbridged channels


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

bsvrs said:


> So you're trying to say you want to bridge the front channels but still use the rear channels? That's not gonna work; to bridge an amp you are putting two channels into one.. You could run the fronts at 2 ohm stereo and the rears at 4 ohm stereo if that's what you're asking, but bridging the front two channels into one channel = mono.


Actually that's not the problem at all, people bridge 2 channels of a 4 channel amp all the time. The problem isn't making a 4 channel amp a 3 channel amp, the problem is finding an amp that is stable at 2 ohms bridged. Running a 4 channel in 3 channel mode with 2 channels bridged to 4 or 8 ohms isn't a problem at all.


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

Yeah I understand bridging two channels into a single speaker, like making a 4 channel into a 3 channel- fronts+sub. But the OP was asking about bridging the front channels, which is why it sounds confusing. Unless they're looking to run a center speaker off of the front channel maybe.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

the amp doesnt know that front channels are "front" channels. it just knows what input signal is coming in.


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

Yes, but from the original post it sounded like the OP was wanting to bridge the front two channels on the front speakers, and I was just pointing out that they can't do that. To do what he/she is wanting to do they would need 6 channels and 4 of them would have to be 1 ohm stable stereo, which was already covered.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

The DLS A4 can do it I believe. 

DLS - Products

Boston Acoustics GT series as well.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Found quite a few: 
Mosconi : Official Site 
DLS - Products 
Rockford Fosgate® - T1000-4 
:: Ground Zero :: Amplifier / GZPA Reference 4 
:: Ground Zero :: Amplifier / GZNA 4350X 
Matrix X4, Titel Ihrer Hompage, Ihres Shops 
PRODOTTI 
STEG_K 
Arc Audio 
A4 Competition silver, Titel Ihrer Hompage, Ihres Shops 
Competition series>C2K>4KW 
Audio System (x-ion series) 
DDS4a Amplifier - DDAudio.com | Digital Designs : Speakers Made in the USA 
Car Audio & Security: Car Stereo, Speakers & Subwoofers, Car DVD Players, GPS and CD Changers 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin


----------

